# Prologic II gives 5.1 music?



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repost, I couldn't find much info on Dolby's Prologic II!

I have a pioneer VSX-818V-K and I am currently having trouble using the Prologic II capability.

I found this statement from Dolby's site:
"Dolby® Pro Logic® II technology processes any high quality stereo (two-channel) movie and music audio into five playback channels of full-bandwidth surround sound. A matrix surround decoding technology, Dolby Pro Logic II detects the directional cues that occur naturally in stereo content and uses these elements to create a five-channel surround sound playback experience."

By "high quality stereo audio," does that mean the file has to be encoded in 5.1 to play in 5.1, or does Prologic II automatically upconvert the music file? I am playing music out of my computer's headphone jack which is connected to the pioneer receiver, and currently only my R and L bookshelves play.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

emak212 said:


> By "high quality stereo audio," does that mean the file has to be encoded in 5.1 to play in 5.1,


No, Prologic II will take the analog signal and matrix the audio to all 5.1 channels.


> or does Prologic II automatically upconvert the music file?


It is not really upconverted, simply spread around to the appropriate channel


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What has already been said is true, but it's worth noting that Dolby II isn't a bad way to listen to stereo sources if you have a less than perfect setup. If you can position your speakers correctly and sit in the sweetspot, I always prefer to listen to stereo sources in 2.0 or 2.1. But, if you're off axis, or your speakers are spread too wide, having a center channel really anchors the image, and your surround help with a sense of envelopment if your speakers are too close.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

The center is too prevelent in dolby PLII while playing music.


----------

